# printing scanned images on transfers



## carltonbell1991 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey I am ordering sketches from an artist to print on transfers and he is scanning them and sending me the image. I was just wondering will it print out the white scanned parts or will it leave those clear. I'm unsure since he sent it to me as an image if it will print the white parts. I only want to keep ordering if the white parts don't show up on my shirts or hats. I want it to be clear except where he drew


----------



## diveuk (Aug 14, 2013)

White parts will not print unless you have a laser printer capable of printing white.


----------



## ricks1299 (Nov 7, 2014)

Hello,
Just wanted to send a message to ask if you use heat transfers that are on paper to apply to
t shirts? WE make them and just looking for anyone that may use this product. 
Thanks
Rick


----------

